# My Favorite Colt



## texagun

Ultimate Bright Stainless Government Model
Ivory Grips With Texas Star


----------



## Baldy

Geezzz!:smt119 You about knocked my eyeballs out with that beauty. That is a winner in my book and I see a lot of gun pictures everyday:smt023. How's it shoot?:smt1099


----------



## James NM

Sweet!


----------



## dukeofdata

Awesome pistol ! :smt023


----------



## Baldy

I keep coming back and drooling.:drooling::drooling::drooling::smt1099


----------



## Charlie

Beautiful gun and sensational grips!!!!!!!! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo

:drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling:

I have to go change my underwear now. :anim_lol: VERY nice looking gun you have there sir. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## ajs510

Beautiful pistol, and this is coming from someone who isn't traditionally a big fan of the 1911 .45's.


----------



## MasterBlaster

thats some good gun porn:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

It just melts me everytime I see it.:drooling::drooling::drooling::smt023


----------



## hideit

can i get the original big mega pixel photo
great wallpaper
f___in awesome


----------



## Gator Bait

Awesome!!! What does the other side look like??? :watching::watching::watching: :watching::watching::watching:


----------



## bill5074

I am not a big fan of stainless guns, but that is a very nice piece!!! Enjoy


----------



## ringingears

Stainless isn't my game either but wow.....that looks like it could swim faster than Blue Fin Tuna.
Beautiful.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I like the grips. Is the star silver or something harder. I just love a nice 1911. No other weapon gives such a wow factor just be looking at it.:smt1099


----------



## doose71

Beautiful pistol sir!!! What a nice looking finish!


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR

Very pretty gun. Nice!!


----------



## texagun

********** said:


> Awesome!!! What does the other side look like???


Wow. I posted the original photo 4 years ago and was not aware of all the posts that have been posted since then. Thanks for all the comments. Here is a photo of the other side of the gun as requested:

*Ultimate Bright Stainless Government Model*
Ivory Grips with Texas Star


----------



## Bob Wright

Well, bless yore heart! You called it a GOVERNMENT MODEL! So many folks hereabouts call all of these M1911s.

Make up for my disappointment for its not being a Single Action Army.

Bob Wright


----------



## Easy_CZ

Schwing! Color me jealous.


----------



## Vintage Racer

That is the nicest Mark IV Government that I have ever seen.


----------



## Andercomm

I think those grips with the Texas Star are simply awesome....!

Could I ask you where you obtained the grips....I would like to obtain a set of those Texas Star medallions myself for my gun.

Thanks...William


----------



## texagun

Andercomm said:


> I think those grips with the Texas Star are simply awesome....!
> 
> Could I ask you where you obtained the grips....I would like to obtain a set of those Texas Star medallions myself for my gun.
> 
> Thanks...William


A guy named Louie in Kentucky used to make them for me. He is retired now and no longer makes grips. He said the dust in the shop really bothered him. I have no source for them now that I could recommend.
Here's a link to his old website. Sadly it is no longer active.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/louiesgrips/


----------



## Andercomm

Might you have an old e-mail address for him...would like to ask his source for the medallions...?


----------



## texagun

Andercomm said:


> Might you have an old e-mail address for him...would like to ask his source for the medallions...?


PM sent.


----------



## afskeet

Awesome gun and grips. I've got to have a set. Can you PM me too with the email address, please?


----------



## Ksgunner

Dang, now I gotta clean up my keyboard...


----------



## okiegunrunner

Ohhhhhh Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Blackhawkman

Good Heck here's my favorite Colts--->












One is a Govt Navy model & the other is a SAA.
How's that Bob?


----------

